# 18" Doll Outfits



## Maiziedo (Oct 7, 2011)

My first posting, but I wanted you to see what I made thanks to "Ladyfingers" patterns. Had a great time making them and my Granddaughter loved them. Thanks again, L
adyfinger.

I sure hope these work. I am what I consider computer illiterate!


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Lovely work.


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Beautiful, purple one is lovely.


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

beautiful!!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Very pretty and so cute.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

They are so sweet!


----------



## CollettePlaquet (Feb 22, 2012)

awsome!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

very cute, I'm sure she is thrilled to have new clothes for her dolls.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Simply beautiful love the colours you have used,your GD must be very pleased with these lovely gifts.


----------



## janice41 (Nov 26, 2011)

What beautiful outfits!!! Where did you get the patterns? Or did you make them without.
They are so very nicely done.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Can you tel me the site where to purchase patterns. I cannot find it by searching. Thanks.


----------



## Maiziedo (Oct 7, 2011)

I did not have to purchase the patterns. Ladyfingers was kind enough to send them thru an email. She is on this Knitting Board.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

They are all lovely xx


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Again, such beautiful work. The shrug is the cutest!


----------



## karla knoll (Aug 5, 2011)

Love all of them. How does one obtain Ladyfinger patterns?


----------



## songbird76088 (Mar 11, 2011)

Maiziedo said:


> My first posting, but I wanted you to see what I made thanks to "Ladyfingers" patterns. Had a great time making them and my Granddaughter loved them. Thanks again, L
> adyfinger.
> 
> I sure hope these work. I am what I consider computer illiterate!


You have done a beautiful job


----------



## janice41 (Nov 26, 2011)

ladyfingers: Are you able to share the patterns?


----------



## limeygirl (Jul 12, 2011)

Maiziedo said:


> My first posting, but I wanted you to see what I made thanks to "Ladyfingers" patterns. Had a great time making them and my Granddaughter loved them. Thanks again, L
> adyfinger.
> 
> I sure hope these work. I am what I consider computer illiterate!


Just love your doll clothes...I am busy making AMG clothes for our granddaughter's bd end of month...how do I access "Ladyfinger" patterns???? Thankyou. Luv


----------



## Joyce Miller-Graham (Jun 24, 2011)

Do you have the patterns to share for these outfits. They are so cute. I have three granddaughters that have the AG dolls and love anything I can make for them

Thanks,

[email protected]


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Did you just use Ladyfingers worksheets? I have them, but haven't tried to knit anything from them. It looks so difficult! I have 3 GN and have knitted a few things for them, but I'm ready to start some clothes.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Maiziedo:

Terrific! Don't you just love the Bernat Jacquard and Bernat Floral Jacquard yarns? The yellow outfit is adorable. Of course, so is the lavender one, and the skating outfit is well done - did you have any trouble attaching the skating skirt? I hope the instructions were written clearly enough.

To request the 3 AG doll handouts and/or the one Barbie handout, click on my name, "Ladyfingers" above my avatar photo with the AG doll in a pink sweater/pants outfit. This will take you to my profile page. Then click on "PM" to send me a private message - PLEASE INCLUDE YOUR E-MAIL ADDRESS - because I send out the patterns via reply e-mail.

Thank goodness for e-mails! Can you imagine what postage would cost to send all the handouts around the U.S., UK, Australia, New Zealand, Canada and so many other places in this big world. So far this morning I have received 225 requests for patterns, and they are still coming in! 

To see all the knitted doll outfits I've posted on this forum, go to "Search" (above), type "Ladyfingers". A long list will open. Click on EACH TITLE to see all the AG and Barbie dolls modeling knit outfits.


----------



## Maiziedo (Oct 7, 2011)

Ladyfingers said:


> Maiziedo:
> 
> Terrific! Don't you just love the Bernat Jacquard and Bernat Floral Jacquard yarns? The yellow outfit is adorable. Of course, so is the lavender one, and the skating outfit is well done - did you have any trouble attaching the skating skirt? I hope the instructions were written clearly enough.
> 
> ...


I find using your patterns much easier that a lot of the other ones that I have tried. I am not an advanced knitter, just consider myself adequate. I also like that they are modern and up-to-date. And yes, I love the Jaquard yarns. I am still amazed at the designs that they are able to manage integrating into them. I hope to make more outfits for my granddaughter and you can be assured that they will be from your patterns. Am looking forward to the new patterns that you are designing. Thank you again, Ladyfingers. Maiziedo


----------



## Maiziedo (Oct 7, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Did you just use Ladyfingers worksheets? I have them, but haven't tried to knit anything from them. It looks so difficult! I have 3 GN and have knitted a few things for them, but I'm ready to start some clothes.


Yes, I just use Ladyfingers patterns. I did not find her patterns difficult at all. In fact, I found them easier than a lot of patterns that I have tried in the past.


----------



## coco0412 (Jun 2, 2013)

Comment peut-on avoir les explications de ces modèles SVP. Comment trouver ces modèles de ladyfingers. Merci


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

I went into Search in this forum and input Ladyfingers AG patterns and fond a list of them. The AG (American Girl) doll patterns can be made into lovely baby dresses.


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

They are all so cute.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi Everyone......there must be some newcomers to this KP Forum who are now requesting where they can find the Ladyfingers' patterns. Here you go....

Go up to the top of the page, middle section, click on "Search", then type "Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Clothes", and click the Search box again. This will open to a very long thread (posted by one of our members - "Daeanarah" - who has been providing us with a PDF Download button for each pattern.

She decided to put all the patterns in one place, so it will be easier for knitters to find.

Look for the title of the outfit and the word "download" and just click on it - this will open to a very nice copy of the pattern and photo(s) on your computer - for easy printing.

For those of you who are new to this website (and to the Ladyfingers patterns)let me explain that these patterns were designed for the beginning/intermediate knitter, with full, complete explanations as you go along. More advanced knitters will breeze through the patterns with no problem. I was mainly writing them for beginning knitters - to show them how much fun they will have knitting a very easy, fun, doll outfit: dress, purse, hat, panties and shoes.

The patterns are designed to fit the doll's cloth body (and her "puffy" bum) as well as her head - WITHOUT using snaps, buttons, zippers, or Velcro fasteners. Just sew the few seams and the doll is set to go! Most of the patterns are knit from the top-down, with ring markers to separate the stitches for the right back/sleeve/front/sleeve/left back.
In this way, you are working from the neckline down and have the option to "get creative" during all phases of your knitting. Once you get used to knitting from the "basic" simple, easy pattern, you have options for changing the neckline, sleeves, waistline, etc. Once you complete the top of the garment you can bind off and have a simple T-shirt, or you can continue knitting until you have a skirt (either full, straight, or pleated), shorts, long pants, a long flowing bathrobe, etc. You can also knit the top with an ATTACHED pair of panties (a onesie), in order to go back and attach a very FULL skating/ballerina skirt.

It's easy. It's lots of fun. Give it a try.

If you would like to see over 350 photos of AG dolls, Barbie, the 8-1/2 inch "Cutsie" baby doll, and the 5-inch itty bitty baby dolls in knitted outfits,.......

Go up to "Search", type "Ladyfingers" and click the Search box again. Once the very long list opens, look on the left side of the page for "Pictures". This is where I first started posting on this website. I had knit a few doll clothes and wanted to "show off" by posting some photos.
Then I posted a few more, and more, and on-and on it went.

Knitters were requesting patterns after viewing the photos, so I prepared 3 AG Doll Knitting Handouts - multiple pages with lots of patterns. I was inundated with over 200 e-mail requests PER DAY. To date, I have e-mailed over 600 copies of EACH of the three AG handouts, plus one Barbie handout. I finally couldn't handle the heavy load of e-mail requests and decided to post the patterns INDIVIDUALLY on this website - for easy access by knitters.

So here we are....check out the photos. Follow the directions above to get to the patterns with the PDF Download buttons, and join all the knitters who have become as "addicted" as I am to knitting doll clothes.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Those are adorable... I sew tons of 18" doll clothes


----------



## wandarogers54 (Nov 15, 2012)

Where do I find the patterns for these dresses? And are they free?


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Once again.....all of the available knitting patterns designed by Ladyfingers are posted here on this KP website.
Go up to "Search", type in the box....Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Patterns.....then click the Search box again. This will take you to a long thread posted by one of our members - Daeanarah - who is providing us with a free PDF Download button for each pattern. Once you open Elaine's Doll Patterns you will be able to scroll down through over 7 pages looking for postings by Daeanarah. She lists the FREE pattern TITLE, followed by "download". Click "download" to open a copy of the pattern and photos on your computer for easy printing.

You will find patterns for Barbie and Ken, the American Girl doll, the 8-1/2 inch Cutsie baby doll and the 5-inch itty bitty baby doll. The two baby dolls can be found in the Mary Maxim catalog, along with a pattern for the tiny cradle purse in both knit and crochet.

Oh yes! The knitted doll clothes by our member who began this thread are absolutely terrific! Very nice work. I loved the color combinations you selected, the Bernat Jacquard yellow dress with matching shrug is really cute. It really gives me pleasure to see how well my patterns are followed by other knitters, and I'm so grateful that other members have commented on how easy and quickly they are to knit. Thank you!!!!!


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

You have done well on both fronts. Welcome to the KP family 

Pam x


----------



## colette grimard (Mar 31, 2015)

yellow dress is cute . Some body can tell how kinthe of tread you use for the couler whit spt the mix couleur .I like to have it


----------



## ladybugdaydreams (Jan 2, 2017)

Very nice. I think the skating outfit is my favorite.


----------



## colette grimard (Mar 31, 2015)

I realy like the yellow one


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I Love all three of the outfits you made


----------



## colette grimard (Mar 31, 2015)

They are very lovelyxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

This thread was started a few years ago. At that time I told everyone to send me an e-mail request and I would return the knitted doll clothes handouts by e-mail. Since then I made some much needed changes. I was deluged with e-mail requests for the patterns and sent out more than 3500 e-mails all around the world. I had no time for knitting!

Then Administration changed the format for this KP Forum and the patterns by "Ladyfingers" became scattered throughout this website - just a few patterns scattered here and there. I had trouble finding all my patterns, so had to find a better way to inform all of you newer members how to find the many, many patterns for an assortment of dolls.

So......here are the latest instructions for downloading a long list of patterns for Barbie & Ken, the American Girl, the 8-1/2" Cutsie baby doll and the 5 " Itty Bitty baby doll.....

Go to the top of the page, click "Home", then click "User Submitted, How-To's, Patterns, Tutorials", scroll down 3-4 items and click "Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Clothes". One of our members -DAEANARAH - began this thread a few years ago and included a PDF Download button for each pattern. She has put all the available patterns by "Ladyfingers" in one section for easy access by knitters. Once you open "Elaine's Doll Clothes" you will scroll down looking for postings by DAEANARAH. She lists (in the center of the page) the pattern TITLE, followed by "download". Click "download" to open a copy of the pattern and photos on your computer for easy printing.

P.S. My son sent me a dozen red roses for my birthday (April 3) and I set the tall red -ase with the flowers BESIDE MY DESK TOP COMPUTER. Curious cats knocked it onto my "gamers" keyboard - container, roses, baby's breath, greenery and WATER - spilled onto the desk and keyboard!!!!!!! It took 3 days to dry out my keyboard - and now I can't use the key - letter that comes between u and w. You don't know how frustrating it is not to use THAT letter! My "gamers" keyboard was a Christmas gift from my son, who also built my new computer "from the ground up". It's really great! My "gamers" keyboard has colored rainbow lighting that flows slowly from left to right across the keys, continuously when the computer is on. There are some extra, added keys that gamers use when playing computer games and shooting "things".....keys that I don't need or will use. Mike said he would order me a new keyboard when he gets some time off from scouting baseball players during Spring Break. High schools and colleges play in tournaments starting in mid-March through the entire month of April, because they stagger Spring Break now and schools are not on break at the same time. The scouts enjoy this .....many "sponsors" of the tournaments use local restaurants to cater food: breakfast, lunch, dinner, and lots of snack foods set up in a big tent - ALL FREE TO THE SCOUTS.


----------



## colette grimard (Mar 31, 2015)

I try to find victorian dress . I see dress bronw for ag doll .If some one have this pattern .Please tell me where I am able to have it .Sorry me English is not very well l Ladyfinger do very beotifull dress .


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

Very nicely done. I especially like the dress and shrug.


----------



## grumpygran (Jul 26, 2017)

WHERE CAN I PLEASE GET SOME OF THESE PATTERNS FROM PLEASE


----------



## grumpygran (Jul 26, 2017)

WHERE CAN I PLEASE GET SOME OF THESE PATTERNS FROM PLEASE


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

grumpygran said:


> WHERE CAN I PLEASE GET SOME OF THESE PATTERNS FROM PLEASE


Dear grumpygran,

1. Go to the top and click on "User List."
2. Type in "Ladyfingers" in the user name search. Click on search.
3. Scroll down a bit and click on "Ladyfingers" again.
4. Then, click on "Topics Created."
5. Voila. You will see several posts by this talented knitter...along with patterns.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful work


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful work


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Lovely work


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I notice this was posted on March 1, 2012
If you are still on KP you did a wonderful job with Ladyfinger Patterns.


----------



## arleneherring (Sep 13, 2013)

How can I get the Dress and Shrug Pattern? And, could I use it in a class for beginner knitters? They only pay for materials in our shop and for the pattern if there is a cost. 
We also make sure to give information on whose design we use and contact information. Thanks


----------



## arleneherring (Sep 13, 2013)

How can I get the dress and shrug? They are so cute!


----------

